# 14 biocube filter mods



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been reading a lot all over the net. Just need a few more suggestions from the pros on here for the filtration of my 14 gal biocube.

So far everything is stock. Looking to alter the following:

1) Replace the stock pump with the maxijet 900 (seems to be the most popular replacement pump upgrade) Is this enough flow or should I also add a koralia nano 1 powerhead in the main tank?
2) Remove all the bioballs and add a media basket to chamber 2. What should I keep in the media basket? I heard chemipure or purigen is good? Top level will be floss that I will change out every week.
3) What should I keep in chamber 1? I was told and read online that a skimmer is useless for a tank this size?

Your help would be appreciated!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

1) MJ900 will increase flow through the back chamber. When you aquascape and stock your tank, then you can decide if you need added flow in the display.

2) Purigen or Chemipure or Chemipure Elite are all fine to use. Just rinse in fw every few weeks to keep it from becoming a nitrate factory.

3) You can put in small skimmer but really, with under 14g of water, regular water changes will take care of nutrient build up better.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> 1) MJ900 will increase flow through the back chamber. When you aquascape and stock your tank, then you can decide if you need added flow in the display.
> 
> 2) Purigen or Chemipure or Chemipure Elite are all fine to use. Just rinse in fw every few weeks to keep it from becoming a nitrate factory.
> 
> 3) You can put in small skimmer but really, with under 14g of water, regular water changes will take care of nutrient build up better.


Awesome thanks for your advice! If I put a 3 tier media basket in compartment 2, what top 3 things would you suggest for that compartment? Would live rock rubble, chemipure and then sponge on top work?

So many things to know lol.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If the water passes through the sponge first, that is best. However, any sort of media like a bag of Chemipure or the sponge/filter floss can quickly become a nitrate factory so must be rinsed regularly under tap water.

In general, most reefers use only live rock & sand for their filtration. I find that as long as you are aware and deal with the "nitrate factory" issue, then using added chemical/biological/mechanical filtration can be a bonus.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

When I was using my 29g, I scraped the black paint off the back wall behind the 2nd chamber and added a light for macro algae. I don't know if the 14g has the same glass back or not, but that worked really well.


----------

